
Eve is winding down - stesch
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/eve-talk/YFguOGkNrBo
======
hacker_9
I think the problem they really had from the beginning was they were
pressuring themselves to innovate in an industry that is already decades old.
You can't raise $2 mil and not feel the pressure to perform, and sadly this is
not how innovation works. So instead they kept releasing prototypes that
didn't really make sense or remotely scale:

\- turning sql into graphs that make a 2 line statment take up the whole
screen

\- the database language that had no performance characteristics at all

\- the bouncing ball demo that seems to only be made to create a bouncing
ball, and yet doesn't add more understanding to the process anyway

\- the imperative language written in ' english' (but only accepts the english
words and specific grammar the computer understands) and so on.

Not trying to be harsh, but this is probably a good thing. Once they take a
break and move on to other things, a ton of ideas will no doubt come flooding
in, just because they aren't under any scrutiny anymore.

~~~
dragonwriter
> I think the problem they really had from the beginning was they were
> pressuring themselves to innovate in an industry that is already decades
> old.

I think the problem is that they were kept backtracking over details that were
peripheral to the big picture goal (or, at least, to a viable MVP) rather than
moving forward.

------
modernerd
[http://witheve.com/](http://witheve.com/), for those new to Eve.

~~~
shroote
2.8 mb background, nice...

------
dragonwriter
Eve had some great ideas, and I hope the community is able to do something
with the work that was done.

------
GreaterFool
First Light Table then Eve. 2 for 2 :)

